# lil foster babies!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I am fostering these sweet babes until they are ready for there forever home!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG sooo tiny! And soo cute.

I could be wrong, but I read somewhere that kittens should be fed on their bellies not their backs. Thank you so much for saving them and taking such good care of them! Can't wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Lauren, I read that too last night after I fed them for the first time. I fed them on their bellies this morning, much more challenging I might add!! LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aw, baby kittehs!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aw, so cute. Thanks for putting so much time and effort into rescuing.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

D'awwww... they're precious!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The kittens are so adorable!


----------

